# Old Nortel Meridian Phone M7324



## AftecBoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Our old Meridian Phone System has our main phone, a M7324, that has its display showing odd characters. It isn't showing another language, as I have tried changing that, but rather just odd random characters making programming from that set very difficult. Has anyone had this issue happen and found a fix? 

Yeah, yeah, I know, we need a new phone system badly, but its not in the budget this year.

Any thoughts or help appreciated.

aftecboy


----------

